# Before the storm...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

50s yesterday, rain yesterday afternoon. Cold and windy today. Still got Auts out for some counter pheasant jihad ops. Picked up my birds over some great dog work by Auts. Looks like the cold and snow will shut down my hunting for awhile.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You are doing good there Dak.Yep, it sounds rough for a few days. Driving is even going to be a problem around here. I like the new snow for hunting if it isn't too much. Can't walk like I used to.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick, a little snow is nice. Hoping the forecast is wrong.


----------

